# Rainbow



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This was taken a couple of hours ago from the grounds of the RLT mansion.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice Roy.









What's at the end of it a pot of gold or a crock of s*i*?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The latter,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How about a crock of pot?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Dont smoke.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You could chew it?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> You could chew it?


 Can you?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No Jane or Zippy then


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just a Bungle.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

HMMMM, I WAS EXPECTING A ZENITH

SAM


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh yes Roy. Just over the "Capability" Brown designed parklands







.

Did the butler hold your camera case














?


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Great image, Roy









I think it is interesting that the rainbow appears out of a small patch of blue and archs down to highlight the top of all of the trees







!

You could frame it and put in the Library ... or, maybe the Conservatory














!


----------

